# Marijuana & IBS ?



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

i was just wondering what kind of experiances ppl may have had with this once u got ibs....i find that if u are C then u take just a hit or 2 off a pipe it actuallly helps alot and im able to go in a min or 2....unfortunatly my ibs is both D and C and there doesnt seem to be anything that helps with everything :-(any other good/bad experiances with marijuana and IBS???


----------



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

excuse my grammer i suck shoulda proof read my msg..lol


----------



## srinirao (Nov 7, 2002)

hey, this is a topic i've been curious about too. I have found that it helps quite a bit. Usually If I smoe a bit, I'm able to eat normal size meal very comfortably and the pain and cramping go away when I drink. I have read mixed reviews on reefer and IBS. Some say that it upsets the digestive tract, but they do give it to cancer patienst for pain.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

This was discussed some time ago on the Adult's board: Marijuana It has also been discussed on the IBS board: Have you tried marijuana for symptoms? You can also do a search on the BB for more info: up the top of the page is a "search" button, type in marijuana and search in all open forums. You should get a fair bit of info.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

HI everyone,







Cannibis use for IBS is something that has poppped up on here many times before in the past.







I'm not going to condone its use, partly because its illegal and that i have never, nor have any of my friends found it to help all that much.I have smoked the odd joint in the past, im no angel, but i have not done so in many years. It may just the tobacco its mixed with that has the same effect as the pot you are smoking, and is probably more likely to be the tobacco mixed with it that is helping your C.







I don't think i would recommend smoking cannabis, or smoking anything for that matter, for your IBS.Remember, that if this is something you choose to do, BE CAREFUL!







Because if you get caught you could be charged. It is illegal. Also, saying it is for medical use will probably not hold much ground unless its been perscribed by a doc.


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I stopped smoking pot before I had IBS. It makes me retarded and not very fun to be around. I prefer to stick to beer and cigarettes... which helps my IBS-c a lot. I look forward to going out b/c of this and also b/c I'm not usually very hungry the morning after I'm out drinking







But I agree...cigarettes work... I start my mornings with coffee, cigarette and my zelnorm and I'm good to go for the day usually!! -Julie


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

my experiences with ibs have been very much tied in with my experiences with pot. i was a borderline alcoholic college student when my ibs surfaced (3 yrs ago), and i found myself smoking more and drinking less to cope with my symptoms.i've posted on my experiences with ibs-pot on a handful of occasions on ibsgroup.pot's been beneficial for me because it has helped with my stomach pain (probably similar to war nerve above) and also my D (it constipates me when i'm about to have an attack).the downside for me has been mainly that i've become psychologically dependent on pot. instead of gradually climbing myself out of this mountain of trouble i've been in the past few years, i've very much become a pothead. the worst part of this, in my opinion, has been that i haven't become as resolute as i could have become from my ibs experiences- during those moments when your will is really tested and you've got to be tough and "fight" your way thru days & symptoms, you naturally become much tougher and persistent in character from all the battling. i've unquestionably done my share of ibs & "get thru the day" battling, but on many, many of those occasions i have sooner or later taken the easier, more soothing way out- smoke weed, give up on the rest of the day, feel the symptoms calm down, and wish i weren't so spent and lazy now that the symptoms are taken care of.smoking weed regularly also tends to make you develop an anxiety related to it if you become too dependent. which is, of course, not a good idea for all of us anxiety-heavy ibs'ers.this has amounted to my going to class stoned many, many times just to be able to sit in class (both humorous and sad at the same time, don't you think?). fortunately for me, this past semester's probably been a huge turning point for me with school, ibs, and pot dependency. while it will all be gradual, things are definitely looking up for me with ibs-weed for the next year.so, all in all, this is my personal (and humble) 2 cents:i've constantly, constantly been a defender of smoking pot if it helps you with your physical suffering, since i know so well how much it helps symptoms.BUT if you tend to be an "addictive personality," like myself, i would be careful as you may find your breaks from the suffering (both physical & emotional) a little *too* enjoyable to come back to the daily, chug-along, grind-out reality.i should also mention though, i do have ibs friends who never seem to get addicted to anything, and they are able to smoke only once every few weeks or so, whenever they don't want to deal with their ibs for the day, and still not find themselves craving it during their next attack. just thought i'd add my comments, as i've been thru a good deal with ibs & marijuana.meth


----------



## Mars714 (Oct 8, 2002)

I been smoking pot for 30 years and I ain't hooked yet.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

30 Years? Maybe you are hooked.


----------



## Mars714 (Oct 8, 2002)

It's a joke


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

El bumpo


----------



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

to be fair i find it helps, but as has been stated it can get addictive, and as a few people in my house have found it just leads to a total detachment from the world around you. Days go by quickly and work just doesnt get done. I'm not addicted, save the past few days which have been intensive (although bad mornings afterwards) I have gone months between having weed, which I find is actually healthier. You get accoustomed again to not having in your system and grinding through day to day, and then getting high whenever you have a break in work etc, when I do that I find it helps promote the natural break in stress. Take the Easter vacations at Uni, 2 weeks of working, one week off and one week of work. In the week off you naturally do not feel the stress of work, it isnt iminant, my personal experience is that the IBS calms down and using weed then stops the pain, but not the D. If used in moderation you still become "hard" to the symptoms in the daily grind, but can also have a well needed break from them. My 2p's worth.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

My old post about this


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I've tried eating it and smoking it, but i find smoking it makes the effects more immediate and easier to measure the amount i'm taking.It seems to make me a little C and helps the pain, but i'm wary of becoming emotionally hooked as i know what i'm like.It's helping more than a lot of prescription drugs do, but i do not want to become a hard-core stoner just so that my tummy doesn't hurt.Crutches are scary, especially when they're as expensive as dope...hmm


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

As far as I know,Alcohol and smoking actually makes IBS symptoms worse.


----------



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

It doesn't matter if "they" say it's bad for you. Everyone is a different person, meaning some things work for a person that does't work for others.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

War-Nerve, totally right







I mean, remember the medical people who are even still convinced that insoluble fibre helps IBS *oh, the pain*I think it's just a case of whatever gets you through the day, be that good diet, pain killers, anti-spasm tablets or a little weed...obviously all in moderation!!!I don't smoke/eat cannabis often, but there's medical trials that suggest it can help to regulate the gut and get those cramps to ease off.


----------



## allches (May 19, 2003)

I once ate a cookie made of weed and the next day I had normal stool and the whole day my gut felt good.I would like to try eating more of those cookies lately but they are hard to make and expensive too.


----------



## kunky (May 22, 2003)

Hey everone, I'm new here. I smoke the occasional joint.I've had IBS C&D for a couple of years now and I've found that weed has given me chronic attacks and D sometimes. Other times it's so relaxing everything just feels good and like a dream - whenever I smoke a spliff, I'm taking a risk. It could turn out either way. Still haven't figured out quite what causes the difference, but all I can say is - all of you out there, just follow your internal instructions. You'll often know whether you're feeling like something acid or alkaline, what your tummy needs. Hey, and if you don't, I guess you'll just have to suffer the consequences. Some freaks enjoy pain.Cheers, Kunky*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump


----------

